# Stacked leather pen blank



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 24, 2019)

I've thought about this and talked with @rocky1 about it. Read a little on the net about it but wanted to see if anyone has done it. I read where they stabilized it before turning. I picked up some scrap leather from a local leather place and want to try a few. 

@jasonb 
@The100road 
@Wildthings 
@Bean_counter 
Y'all have any experience?


----------



## Sprung (Jun 24, 2019)

I did it once, though never took it all the way to completion. I used CA and was doing a lot of fill in/soak in. Unfortunately I was using a cheap CA and putting on too thick of layers, so I ended up with that white stuff you get from using cheap CA in too thick of a layer, so I never finished it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 24, 2019)

I have only made one stacked leather pen. Used leather glue to bond all the pieces. Once mounted on the tube I soaked them in CA and it turned fine (did not stabilize). Staying tuned to see how yours turns out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 24, 2019)

I've made one pen with stacking leather. Same as above gluing them together with a very light application of rubber cement. Done numerous handles for knives with the leather - on those I've cut square washers, wet them, compress them and let dry. Then glue them together with RC and compress

Here LMGTFY <<-- click

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

I made one. I just used ca on em. I still have it. I'll get a pic tomorrow....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Here LMGTFY <<-- click



Ok. I need to know how you did that....


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I need to know how you did that....


conversation sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 25, 2019)

I've turned one using a blank that Ron Blais made (don't know why they could never spell his name right at Classic Nib ) I can't find a photo of it though.

Ron builds them on the tube, I don't remember if he told me what type of glue he uses. It wasn't stabilized, I did what he recommended and turned a little, then stopped and soaked it with thin CA, turned a little more, soaked with CA again, etc. (Recommend using Starbond EM-02 which is thinner than every other brand I've tried, it wicks into cracks and soaks into the leather nicely.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. I need to know how you did that....



It's really simple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> It's really simple!



Hahahahaaaaa


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)

I just sold it for $45!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 25, 2019)

Nope never made one but they do look cool


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2019)

I found one in my stash. Here's what it looks like all glued up with ca.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks great. 
Nicely  done.

Les


----------



## rhossack (Jul 1, 2019)

No pics but yes. I personally used some Dap Weldwood Contact Cement.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 26, 2019)

Well, I made one, got ticked off and turned it all of the tube. Used A LOT of CA and still had trouble. It kind of looked like Marc's up above. @jasonb, how did you keep the tan color on yours? Mine turned black like oiled leather. I like the tan like yours.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Did you use leather from a brown cow?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Aug 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, I made one, got ticked off and turned it all of the tube. Used A LOT of CA and still had trouble. It kind of looked like Marc's up above. @jasonb, how did you keep the tan color on yours? Mine turned black like oiled leather. I like the tan like yours.



I used Tandy's leather glue (eco flo) on mine to bond them. Not sure why the color difference though, possible difference in the leather?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2019)

I used a black leather belt....


----------

